# Info on Beretta cougar 8045f cat pak LAPD



## beretta40 (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what these rare 45's are worth, Are they worth owning as a collector?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are pretty rare. Some guy was selling one on the Beretta website - for $900 something recently. If you can get one and like the gun, I'd get one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I shot ya a link via PM to one forsale on the Beretta forum...


----------



## beretta40 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Thanks*



Shipwreck said:


> I shot ya a link via PM to one forsale on the Beretta forum...


Great to have response on this subject!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

In 1999, Beretta USA offered 2000 special edition kits to accompany the 8045F Cougar. Accompanying the basic 8045F was a kit consisting of a special edition case, lapel pin and charcoal laminate grips with inlaid cougar medallions. The pistol comes in the 8045F model which is a double/single action type pistol. Standard white dot sights and factory black plastic grips are standard with the "Pak" consisting of the case, wood grips and pin. These models are becoming increasingly rare and value is estimated in the $650-$800 range depending on condition.


----------



## ByteSci (Mar 16, 2011)

*Beretta Cougar 8045 F Cat pak*

I purchase one of the Beretta Cougar 8045 F Cat paks several years ago and its still new in the box never fired. Does any know what the value might be?


----------

